# silver nitrate applied to cervical canal



## dadams6871 (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of a cpt code that can be used for silver nitrate applied to cervical area to control bleeding?  I have a visit where patient is post op (over 90 days) hysterctomy and is having vaginal bleeding.  Physician applies silver nitrate to the cervical canal.  He doesn't mention how extensive this is.  Most times when these patients come in and silver nitrate is applied it is minimal, just to a small area.  Is this a billable procedure or part of the office visit?  thanks


----------

